# FX5 with HYDOR inline heater?



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

FX5 with HYDOR inline heater?

ok, I'm contemplating buying this used FX5 for my 110 gal. but I also want to use my 300w hydor inline heater.

Can I just buy 1" id vinyl tube and (1" to 3/4") reducers from home depo?

I'm thinking it will go fx5 to 1" id tube to (1" to 3/4") reducer to green eheim 3/4" tube to heater to 3/4" green eheim tube to (3/4" to 1") reducer to stock output or make my own out of pvc.
Does that sound correct?

I currently have the heater hooked up to the green eheim 3/4 " tubing so I know that part is right.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i'd first check on the hydor site with regard to flowrate. perhaps they have those inlet/outlet sizes for a reason.
not saying it cant be done but it's better safe than sorry inmo :wink:


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/shopp ... kid=topnav

found this, might be my best option


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

hmm found this online, not sure what to think "I e-mailed Hydor prior to buying, the 300 watt model works best at a max. of 250 g.p.h."

FX5 is at least twice that I would think


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

****.. thanks for asking this question, I was wondering the same, I want to use an Fx6 on a 180g and don't want to put a heater in the tank. To be honest though I wouldn't think a higher flow rate would affect it much. I am thinking I would also use a controller for it as well which might make the flow rate even less important (faster flow anyways)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I'm using the Hydor ETH 300W heater on an Eheim 2262 and a 2260 and the heaters work just fine. It will obviously take longer for the tank to come up to temperature if the water is cold but once it is in the average aquarium range, it keeps up just fine.

Sorry I can't advise on the particular connectors you need to make it work for the FX5. I do think that on MFK, the member switched the ribbed hose out for vinyl to make the connectors easier to use and avoid leaks with the ribbed hose.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Sorry I can't advise on the particular connectors you need to make it work for the FX5. I do think that on MFK, the member switched the ribbed hose out for vinyl to make the connectors easier to use and avoid leaks with the ribbed hose.


Yes I would definitely get rid of the ribbed hose. I have developed a hate for that stuff as detritus and the like collects in the ribs, requiring a hose cleanout when you service the canister (at least that's what is going on with my 405)


----------

